

The startup culture at Posterous - joez
http://vator.tv/news/show/2009-09-23-blogging-in-north-beach-with-posterous

======
Barnabas
When I saw the vid, I just realized I've been pronouncing "Posterous" wrong
all this time. I assumed it was long o, as in "post". But to hear them
pronounce it, it rhymes with preposterous. My way seems better to me, but what
do I know.

~~~
vibhavs
Their original tagline was something along the lines of "it's preposterously
easy to use." (I say it as "post-erous" too, don't worry).

~~~
da01
If anyone tries to correct you on the pronunciation maybe you can tell them:

"Post-erous, posterous, smackerous... They're too busy putting in new features
to care about stuff like that. They care about results, not pronunciations.
That's the start-up way."

(Unless of course it's Garry Tan trying to correct you on it.)

------
growt
Hey Sachin, was that a picture of "Schloss Neuschwanstein" you uploaded by
iphone?

